# 3 cichlids in need of ID



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

i have 3 cichlids that i need to identify. the first one is a holding female. the next two pics are of a different one, i think a female. and the last 3 pics are a male, he can develope darker stripes when trying to breed. thanks

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/24126503


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm interested in seeing what people say the second and third one is. I have one that looks very similar.


----------



## aroussel (Mar 5, 2003)

Labidochromis... Perhaps pearlmutts


----------



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

Doesnt lool like pearlmutts . I have a few females of the same species of the 3rd one Also. The 1st & 2nd ones have a yellowish dorsal fins.


----------



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

Hmmm 2nd pic looks like a female greshakei ??


----------



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

?? Anyone else


----------



## jaynuge (Jul 10, 2012)

Almost looks like a male Kenyi Cichlid...


----------



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

Positive its not a kenyi


----------



## johnc (Dec 16, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the difference between a greshakei and hongi? Are they very similar in colour with the greshakei being larger? I think i have males in both but only female in the hongi. it doent look like your second picture and they breed like rabbits


----------



## johnc (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry me again. Your second picture looks like the juvenile offspring of what i think are hongi but i am back to being able to tell the difference between the two


----------



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

I would agree with hongi but i already have a female hongi & they look a lot different . Also they dont have the mouth of a hongi


----------



## johnc (Dec 16, 2011)

the juveniles look different from the adult, i will take photos as i am not sure either


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They don't look like Hongi. All 3 fish look different. Could be hybrids, where did you get these fish? The first two do look similar to a female Greshakei, but then so do many fish. The male is baffling, never seen one like him.


----------



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

I bought them from some one. i dont mind hybrids, but i was just wondering. But i think the 2nd fish is a female greshakei . I also have some females for the male one in the picture, they look the same but they dont have the stripes. His stripes get darker when he tries to breed. But thanks


----------



## johnc (Dec 16, 2011)

ok here ( 



 ) is the You Tube link to one of my tanks. The Greshake and Hongi were very well behaved and posed together in front. If someone could confirm/differentiate i would be grateful. You will also see a couple of the females that the Hongi has mated with, and again, and again the randy little bugger. The larger 'Greshake' hasnt mated


----------



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

Ahh. The male one spawned with a female of his kind, but i still dont know what his "kind" is .


----------

